# AKC Lap Puppies $450



## gigawatts69 (Jul 15, 2013)

Katie is a 70 LBS 24 inches tall registered Yellow Lab. She has the brains and athleticism bred into her to pass down to her off springs allowing ease of training both in the home and field. Her hunting abilities are outstanding with lots of drive and always eager to retrieve. She has been training to be titled in the near future. 
Cooter is a 65 LBS 23 inches tall registered Black lab and Yellow Factored bred for brains and athleticism. He is 10/10 in hunt tests competing up to the highest level and earning him 2 titles. He also went 3/3 in Bird Dog Challenges making him the most proven and titled waterfowl/upland dog in the state. His roots run deep having several hall of fame dogs in his pedigree and a solid track record himself. AKC/UKC registered, hips and elbows OFA excellent, eyes CERF'd, CNM.

Puppies are due at the end of August 2013.
Set your puppy aside before anyone else!
Past litter owners have given only great feedback!
You may also set up a time to look at both dogs.

If you want a great hunting partner and family member you will not be disappointed in these pups.

Visit the following link for pictures, pedigrees and more info:

http://whistlecreeklabs.blogspot.com/

Now taking deposits!!
Contact: Todd (801) 380 4541, (801)-380-4541


----------



## gigawatts69 (Jul 15, 2013)

Update: 10 puppies arrived 8/18/2013.
4 yellow females, 2 black female
4 black males.
Visit whistlecreeklabs.blogspot.com for more pictures of the pups as they keep growing


----------



## ZEKESMAN (Sep 14, 2007)

*Coot*

So did you get Coot wet and feed him to get him to 65#? Those look like some good pups. Vic


----------



## gigawatts69 (Jul 15, 2013)

Thanks Vic!


----------



## gigawatts69 (Jul 15, 2013)

Their eyes have now been opened for about a week. 
They are 3 weeks old!!
Check out: whistlecreeklabs.blogspot.com 
for current pictures and a video.


----------



## gigawatts69 (Jul 15, 2013)

Each puppy has their own colored collar assigned to them . 
Check out http://whistlecreeklabs.blogspot.com/ 
to see how cut they are and how big they have grown!!


----------



## gigawatts69 (Jul 15, 2013)

We have 5 puppies left! Don't miss your chance on getting a great dog. Call us, text us or emails us for more info.


----------



## gigawatts69 (Jul 15, 2013)

http://whistlecreeklabs.blogspot.com/

We have 5 puppies left don't miss out on your chance to have a great dog. 
Check out the website!
Call,text or email us for more info.


----------



## gigawatts69 (Jul 15, 2013)

2 yellow female and 3 black males left 
Get your dog today
$450 OBO
Make us an offer!!


----------



## gigawatts69 (Jul 15, 2013)

1 yellow female and 3 black males are left.
Make us an offer! 
Check out : whistlecreeklabs.blogspot.com


----------

